
Companies Start to Think Remote Work Isn’t So Great After All - walterclifford
https://www.wsj.com/articles/companies-start-to-think-remote-work-isnt-so-great-after-all-11595603397
======
xchip
Take Linux for example, or Wikipedia, they all go to the office, hence their
success :P

Now seriously, my company is too big and it is split across different US
states and continents, there is not such a thing as an office, everything is
done by email, teams and Git.

